# V705



## perkins05 (Dec 30, 2010)

Any one using v705 for sports physcial? Where can i find more info on the use of this code(what needs to be documented?)

thanks


----------



## JulesofColorado (Dec 30, 2010)

I would use V70.3
*Other medical examination for administrative purposes  *General medical examination for:
admission to old age home
adoption
camp
driving license
immigration and naturalization
insurance certification
marriage
prison
school admission
*sports competition*


----------



## joakster45 (Dec 30, 2010)

We also use V70.3 for sports physicals.


----------

